# My bathbombs crack!  WHY??



## WillZ (Mar 20, 2018)

I simply don't get why my bathbombs somtimes crack. I've searched the net, and come to the conclusion that they're either too dry or too wet, or maybe too hard packed or too soft. Can someone please tell me WHAT MAKES A BOMB CRACK (PLEASE).


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 20, 2018)

WillZ said:


> I simply don't get why my bathbombs somtimes crack. I've searched the net, and come to the conclusion that they're either too dry or too wet, or maybe too hard packed or too soft. Can someone please tell me WHAT MAKES A BOMB CRACK (PLEASE).


Everything you mentioned can make a bath bomb crack. They are very temperamental, and any change (in the weather, a slight gram or 2 off, the ambient temp in the room) can cause changes in the outcome of bath bombs. 
What might be helpful is your full recipe, in what order you add your ingredients and your method of molding and drying the bombs. 
With that information people might be able to get you close to the reason.


----------



## WillZ (Mar 20, 2018)

4oz baking soda
2oz arrowroot
2oz citric acid
2oz epsom salt
1½ tsp water
enough essential oil to make it smell nice
1½ tsp olive oil
some soap coloring

I mix the dry engredients in a bowl, and the wet in a cup. I then add the wet to the dry until I can make the dry stick together when sqeezed. Normally I have liquid left over.
I then mold them, and remove the bomb from the mold straight away, and then leave them to dry. In about 30% of the time, I'll wake up next morning to see them cracked.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 20, 2018)

One recommendation is not to use water. Alcohol or witch hazel work better. I don’t use arrowroot or Epsom salts so that could possibly. Be attributing to your problem as well


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 20, 2018)

I cannot help with your question but just wanted to say that Bathbombs are on my list of new things to try. Thought it would be nice to learn to make them with my daughter, she loves them and buys the L**H ones at quite a price! Have a few Lush dupes on the way from Nurture


----------



## lsg (Mar 21, 2018)

I use melted cocoa butter, (no other liquid except EO or FO),  for my bath bombs and have had no trouble with cracking.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 21, 2018)

I also don't use water, but I do use witch hazel, and if I paint any mica on I use an alcohol based solution to paint the color on. 

I also add the citric acid last to everything. I put all dry ingredients (save the ca) together, mix with the liquid phase, then after it's thoroughly mixed, I will add the CA, then if additional liquid is needed that's when I spritz with the witch hazel.


----------



## WillZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks all for your suggestions. I'll try witch hazel instead of water. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 24, 2018)

I feel your pain! Mine cracked this week for the first time.  and they were a weird gummy texture that I think was the FO. After I mixed together with my witch hazel, the mixture felt different.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2018)

Newbie bath bomber! I have tried atleast 7 different batches with different recipes and only one has turned out right and that’s the original recipe I started off with. It oozed out of the molds some but came out perfect and smooth. I remade with the same original recipe a few days ago and the halves did not form together like they should, maybe too dry? But I made it EXACTLY like instructed to. The other batches always come out cracked, crumbly, grainy. I’ve put them in the stove(turned off) to dry, in the freezer, left them out. I don’t know what is going on. Can anyone modify my recipe to make them come out better? I live in south Alabama so it’s humid here all the time. I use
1c BS
1/4c CA
2 Tbs coconut oil 
2 tsp WH
Spritz with WH/91% Alcohol mix if needed 
1/4 c cornstarch 
1/2 c Epsom 
A few drops coloring 
Enough EO to smell real good
Metal molds
Mix all dry (minus CA) with wet, then Add CA when throughly combined.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 2, 2018)

salt attracts moisture and when they crack it is too much moisture, while they dry they crack.  The feel of powders with (I use 50/50 which hazel+Rubbing alcohol) mixed and finished mix must be like wet sand, not to wet though,  damp sand,  When i make bb with Epsom salts I try to keep dry basement (my worshop is there) I had never used any stove method and do not have cracked bb.  I use dehumidifier though.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2018)

Dahila said:


> salt attracts moisture and when they crack it is too much moisture, while they dry they crack.  The feel of powders with (I use 50/50 which hazel+Rubbing alcohol) mixed and finished mix must be like wet sand, not to wet though,  damp sand,  When i make bb with Epsom salts I try to keep dry basement (my worshop is there) I had never used any stove method and do not have cracked bb.  I use dehumidifier though.


That’s just it, the last batch I made was “wet sand” and stayed clumped together when I squeezed and dropped it in the bowl. I’ll try eliminating the salt on the next batch.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 2, 2018)

Bath bombs are quirky beasts. Sometimes I can have great success others they are crap.  Even with the same recipes and process. I think weather and gosh knows what else possesses them.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 2, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Bath bombs are quirky beasts. Sometimes I can have great success others they are crap.  Even with the same recipes and process. I think weather ant gosh knows what else possesses them.


It gets very frustrating lol. Is there anything I can do to the ones that have split in half to get them to form together so I’m not throwing away money and materials?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 3, 2018)

I would break them up really good and try again.   Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, depends on how old they are.


----------



## lsg (Apr 3, 2018)

You can always break them up into small chunks and call them bath rocks.


----------



## LilyJo (Apr 3, 2018)

Or into smaller pieces as bath powder or bath dust.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 4, 2018)

Weather and humidity play such a Huge role.

Try making a simple recipe without adding WH into the mix, but use a sprayer of 91% Alc to moisten the mixture
Get rid of Cornstarch and Salts and see how it goes --- you may have to lower the CO a bit too.

I am by no means good at these but after a month of searching, writing  and thinking many say those  2 things are not worth it.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 4, 2018)

Ashley said:


> That’s just it, the last batch I made was “wet sand” and stayed clumped together when I squeezed and dropped it in the bowl. I’ll try eliminating the salt on the next batch.


wow,  today I am making ones with epsom salts it is Wilson but tweaked a lot.  I hope it will be good 
getting rid of Corn starch will make them heavy and sinkers


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2018)

I recently changed from cornstarch to kaolin clay and now they’re sinking. I’m not sure if it’s the clay or the coconut oil. 
Recipe: 2 c BA
               1 c CA
                3 teaspoon kaolin clay
                2 Tablespoon coconut oil
                 2 Tablespoon 91% RA
                 1 teaspoon Poly 80
Any advice?


----------



## Holly8991 (Jun 12, 2018)

i have had only 1 (yes 1) bath bomb turn out correctly after about 10 attempts!  Its so pretty I don't want to use it lol!


----------



## Lin19687 (Jun 12, 2018)

Search this forum, there are a Ton of recent posts about it.
too dry


----------



## Jessika Thompson (Jun 12, 2018)

I weigh my oils and fragrances for bath bombs and usually add a bit more oil. Especially if I'm using Polysorbate 80. I go with 3 cups Baking Soda and 1.5 cups citric acid, 2 oz of oils (usually Shea and coconut and hemp seed to get to the 2oz total), 1 oz polysorbate, and whatever FO or EO. I usually get a great consistency that holds shape well.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jun 12, 2018)

ooohhh!  I will try this


----------



## Jessika Thompson (Jun 12, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> ooohhh!  I will try this



Please do! Let me know if it works for you.

Make sure you liquify those oils or butters before mixing in. Other than that it is pretty forgiving for modifications.

Edit: I've never had to use witch hazel or alcohol with this mix


----------



## Kiya (Jun 13, 2018)

WillZ said:


> I simply don't get why my bathbombs somtimes crack. I've searched the net, and come to the conclusion that they're either too dry or too wet, or maybe too hard packed or too soft. Can someone please tell me WHAT MAKES A BOMB CRACK (PLEASE).



I've made quite a few bathbombs before. They are extremely temermental and I have only successfully made like 7/14 batches. The way I've found to (almost) always make a successful batch is to add
* rose clay (dry ingredients)
*polysorbate 20 or 80 (wet ingredients)
The clay really helps the bathbombs stick together and firm up really nicely without crumbling. The polysorbate helps emulsify the clay so that it doesn't stick to the sides of the tub. 

The clay does wonders for my skin! It makes my bathbombs extra luxurious too. The only issue is the cleanup afterwards. The polysorbate is essential unless you want a huuuge mess to clean up afterwards.

 There is still a bit of mess after with the poly, but it's not nearly as bad. 

You dont have to use rose clay it could be any clay. They really do help harden the bathbombs.

Whatever you deside to do know that bathbombs are a pain and the butt! And we have all struggled in one way or another with them so your not alone.


----------



## Jessika Thompson (Jun 13, 2018)

Wanted to share a picture of my bath bombs using the recipe I shared. I unmold them halfway at about 10 minutes, fully at about 20 minutes, and then open air dry under a ceiling fan for about a day.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jessika Thompson said:


> Wanted to share a picture of my bath bombs using the recipe I shared. I unmold them halfway at about 10 minutes, fully at about 20 minutes, and then open air dry under a ceiling fan for about a day.View attachment 30738



They are so pretty!

ok, i made a new batch and they all stuck together (yippee!)  They are not the prettiest and not so much round lol.  My daughter just tried my 1 nice one and it spun around and had a great fizz...then sunk like a rock
It still was fizzy just from the bottom of the tub.  How to get them to float?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2018)

Ok so I tweaked the recipe a bit because it’s been raining here in Al constantly, so the humidity is higher than the norm. I did 2 c BS, 1 c CS, 1T91%, 1T CO and 1t KC. My medium Bombs float and do great...the large ones do not. Could it be the Kaolin clay and the humidity? What’s everyone’s recommendations for KC measurements?


----------



## Jessika Thompson (Jun 13, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> They are so pretty!





Holly8991 said:


> ok, i made a new batch and they all stuck together (yippee!)  They are not the prettiest and not so much round lol.  My daughter just tried my 1 nice one and it spun around and had a great fizz...then sunk like a rock
> It still was fizzy just from the bottom of the tub.  How to get them to float?



Mine will sink too, but I think it is the weight of the oils that I use. You could play with the wet/dry ratio now that they are sticking together. I would recommend making minor changes and keeping a log of your changes and test results.

So happy for you and the progress!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 13, 2018)

Generally if they sink they are packed too tight


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

bathbombs are bipolar.. LMAO.. make sure you are making in appropiate weather or have a dehumidfier in the house.. i have made my recipe on days where i failed to check humidity levels and i can tell you how off they where..  I could even use my machine to make them.. had to do it by hand.. SMH.. also LESS Ingriedient is best. 
baking soda and citric acid and clay.. will make a hard A$$ ball.. i use alcohol to spray and wait a little while and let is absorb. i also use my mixer to get it all mixed nicely..


----------



## Jessika Thompson (Jun 13, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Generally if they sink they are packed too tight



The density of the ingredients do a lot to the float factor also. I load mine with more oils and butters, which are going to be heavier than the water - even packed gently and after drying. They sink but then again I am not going for the floating color show as much as I am going for the skin indulgence.

One more tip that I can offer is not to overdo the mixing of your dry and wet ingredients. You want a light sandy look and feel that only sticks together when squished. I had a problem with this on my first few batches just because it's hard to know what you are looking for without actually seeing and feeling it firsthand.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2018)

My bath bombs have been sinking lately and I’m not sure why. I stopped using CS for Kaolin Clay and kept the rest of the recipe the same. I’m not sure if it’s the KC, the humidity or the CO making them do this. The CO I’m using is organic virgin unrefined. I use 1c BA, 1/2 CA, 1T KC, was 1T CO but cut it down to 1/2 t CO. I know CO can be heavy. Could the fact that it’s unrefined be the reason why or do I need to use more or less of KC or CO? They were fine until I changed to KC.


----------



## commoncenz (Jun 26, 2018)

No water, alcohol or witch hazel. I use oils and Polysorbate 80. I also add Kaolin to mine. The Polysorbate and Kaolin are at an equal percentage to my fragrance oil. Since I started using only oils, PS-80 and fragrance oil, along with Kaolin, I haven't had any issues with cracking and I use the same recipe Winter, Summer, Spring and Fall.


----------



## commoncenz (Jun 26, 2018)

As an aside. I see a lot of you measuring in cups, 1/2 cups, Tbs and tsp. If I were to make a suggestion, it would be to work your recipes in terms of weight (i.e grams), then figure out the percentages of each ingredient you are using. It makes it easier to "tweek" your recipe and overcome any problems you might have making bath bombs.


----------

